# [objective C] Ecriture dans fichier XML



## ASGdev (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je dois développer une petite application iPhone.
Pour manipuler des données, j'utilise un fichier de format XML.

Je dois écrire des données pour les enregistrer dans ce fichier.
J'ai fais quelques recherches internet, mais infructueuses.

Savez-vous comment faire ?

       Merci !


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2012)

Tu lis le fichier, tu le parses pour te créer un document XML, tu modifies ce document et tu le réécrit.

Le framework Foundation de Cocoa propose les classes dont tu as besoin pour parser ton fichier.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux utiliser le "wizard" d'Xcode pour creer une app iOS basique en prenant le type "Master-Detail Application", option Core Data, pour iPhone seulement.

Tu compiles et des le debut tu obtiens une app simple mais fonctionnelle, ou tu peux supprimer/ajouter des enregistrements a une table de donnees. La nature des donnees, c'est la date et l'heure. Le fichier de stockage est XML.

Analyse ce code pour comprendre comment ca fonctionne.


----------

